# Sinking tarpon line recommendations



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Guess all you Florida guys use the floating stuff.  

I called up Jim Teeny and talked with him a bit about this.  He has a Warm Water Series fly line he recommends.  He hasn't mass produced it in a while, but is planning on bringing it back if the demand picks up.  It's a 525 grain line with a 30 foot sinking head and 70 foot floating running line.  

I used a Rio Leviathan and it was just simply too heavy and completely overweighted the 12 wt rod, even when I cut 6 feet off the head to reduce the weight.  That didn't keep me from hooking up though....


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

I had some success with a Class V density compensated sinking line fishing for tarpon in deep swift water. It was one of Orvis' generation three Wonderlines.  It has a level retrieve like the standard intermediate lines used for tarpon. However, I don't think they make those lines anymore. For me, it was much harder to cast than say a Teeny with a floating running line. I am trying an SA blue water express now with a 500g head and an intermediate running line (probably similar to the Leviathan) when the current is really running hard and then using a standard intermediate sink at other times.  The SA BW Express fishes well once you sling it out there, I just hope I don't break the rod doing it.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

When a sinking line is needed for tarpon... all I use is a full intermediate tarpon taper (SA or Rio). In fact all of my heavier rods, 10wt to 12wt, are set up with intermediates as my first choice since we fish in rivers, interior bays, or out on the coast of the 'Glades. I do have a quick change spool (Nautilus reels are very simple to change out) loaded with floating line for my 10wt...

On more than one occasion I've had anglers try to use a sink tip or a quick sinking line with me - and they've not done well.... Only a full intermediate gives you the control to fish a fly just under the surface (if you start stripping the moment the line lands) or right on the bottom in as much as 10 feet of water. Our usual routine is to actually count down the line to get it exactly where we want it - then keep it at a given depth all the way back to the skiff.

The downside with any intermediate is you have to strip it in almost all the way before you can pick it up and make a second cast, so it probably isn't the best for Keys style tarpon fishing where a second cast can be very important....


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Agreed on the troubles with recasting with intermediate and full sink lines.

I fished Isla Holbox and these fish were on the move most of the time - moving at speed and coming up from 10 - 20' of water to the surface, then going right back down.  Porpoising would be a good way to explain it.

The sinking line I had was simply just too heavy for the rod.  Plus, it just wasn't matched to the rod - it was the first time I had fished them together.  The goods news is that we changed out lines and it was much better. I fish intermediate and sink a lot, but not usually at his pace where the recast and timing were essential.  That fish in the pic was hooked on a back cast - in fact, the two biggest tarpon I've caught were both on back casts, so that tells you the importance of the recasting ability of a fly line.


----------

